# who are your heros?



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I was wondering who everyones heros were, I know I have a lot of them but every one deserves their place, mine are (in no particular order):
*Leslie Nielson
*Peter Beardsly
*Bobby Robson
*Kevin Keegan
*Roni Size

If you don't know who they are, you probbably don't care, but if you do, try a website search, you will find them







or you can PM me and make me do a website search and send you links


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Not in any particular order:

Batman








Daredevil (the comic version







, not the p*ssy Ben Affleck one














)
Wolverine








US Marines








SI swimsuit models








Victoria Secret Angels








Playboy Bunnies


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

the gentleman who created beer..


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

thePACK said:


> the gentleman who created beer..


 ...i *KNEW* i forgot some people


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

My heroes, hmm, now is this thread to be taken seriously?! If so, then they are:
¤ Margaret Cho 
¤ Dana Carvey
¤ Adam Sandler
¤ Chris Rock
¤ Martin Lawrence
¤ Will Smith 
¤ Robin Williams [live]
All of which are comedians, and without comedian's, this world would be soo dull. Cant be serious all the time... :biggrin:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> ¤ Dana Carvey


 ...how is dana carvey funny? he seems so "dull" and dry


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> ¤ Margaret Cho


 funnny..i like when she talks about her grandmother watching porn..funny shitz


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > ¤ Dana Carvey
> ...


 Youve never seen him live on comedy central have you?! His brocolli song is soo funny, and when he used to be on SNL...that too was funny!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

george carlin and george lopez are funny ass hell too.saw them live here in frisco at the punch line


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 ...margaret cho, i can understand, but dana?
...no, i dont watch SNL, no point, its gone political, not funny anymore


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> george carlin and george lopez are funny ass hell too.saw them live here in frisco at the punch line


 They are funny!! I dont know if people in other states get this show, but there's a show on the spanish channel called Qué Locos and its in english, and it has all these stand up comedians on it. Its hilarious...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yeah i see that show..its funny..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My hero is Goldfinger (I wish I could be like him, without the nasty Dutch accent and all...







)

To be serious, I don't really have hero's, but there are many people I admire/appreciate for what they have accomplished, either in sports, politics, culture and whatnot


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Kurt Cobain
Jimi Hendrix

I used to have MX racers as heroes but that sort of went away when I had to compete with some of them, they become your competition and things really change then


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> Kurt Cobain
> Jimi Hendrix


 A. One of your heros killed himself.
B. They both died at age 27 (I think).
C. They both had massive drug problems that lead to their demise.

Hmmm..... You ok Nate?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Sir Nathan XXI said:
> 
> 
> > Kurt Cobain
> ...


 Isn't it


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> My hero is Goldfinger (I wish I could be like him, without the nasty Dutch accent and all...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ....right







......you just want some of that p*ssy galore action, don't you?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> My hero is Goldfinger (I wish I could be like him, without the nasty Dutch accent and all...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 if you tried to be goldfinger, you would end up as goldmember.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Here's Mine:
Krystal Steal
Jenna Jameson
Amber Michaels
and Briana Banks


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Lucky Luciano said:


> Here's Mine:
> Krystal Steal
> Jenna Jameson
> Amber Michaels
> and Briana Banks










I SEE YOUR KNOW UR STAR


----------



## phantom45f (Jan 28, 2003)

Lucky - Jenna is a nice one

As for me I would say
Kimi Raikkonen is pretty cool - anyone who can be an F1 superstar that young is right on
Bruce Lee
Kurupt

Any ever seen the Ali G show?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

phantom45f said:


> Any ever seen the Ali G show?


 yeah i seen that show he's an idiot..tom green wanna be but its funny..saw the one when he wanted to be a cop.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Sir Nathan XXI said:
> 
> 
> > Kurt Cobain
> ...


 For their musical skills, not their morals and habits

I am trying to learn the electric guitar


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> I am trying to learn the electric guitar


 In that case, stick to Hendrix, forget about about Cobain









btw: Nate, do you know OLGA (OnLine Guitar Archive)? They have an insane amount of guitar tabs of almost every band you can imagine







It helped me out a lot when I just got my guitar!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Innes is my hero. :biggrin:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> Innes is my hero. :biggrin:


 Well, aren't you a funny little guy


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Sir Nathan XXI said:
> 
> 
> > I am trying to learn the electric guitar
> ...


 thanks, didnt know about it

Hendrix taught himself as well, I am teaching myself, I have found that I retain info alot longer when I teach myself sitting in class and listening to somebody harp doesnt last long in my brain


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Im sorry to say, i dont think i have any heros.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Bob Marly


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> Hendrix taught himself as well, I am teaching myself, I have found that I retain info alot longer when I teach myself sitting in class and listening to somebody harp doesnt last long in my brain


 That's my thoughts exactly. I have my e-guitars for more than 7 years now, but never had any lessons. All I can play, I tought myself, or a friend showed it to me.

I realise I'll never be a supa-dupa hotshot guitar player, but I'm happy with what I achieved so far, and that's being able to play a nice collection of songs.

What kind of guitar (and amplifier) do you use?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i play the guitar too. theres a pic of my guitar under my aquarium. i took 2 lessons to learn the coards. learnd to read tab,and went from there. i can play like anything now.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

az tha kid said:


> Bob Marly


 Not meaning to get off subject, but damn Az, your signature is long!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> Innes is my hero. :biggrin:


 what good taste you have









as for the Ali G - he is funny, but I like Borat better, and he is not good enough to be one of my heros









and someone mentioned Bruce Lee







, I forgot to put him in my list


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

The producers of "GIRLS GONE WILD"!!! Whooo Hooo!!!


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Look at marcos man.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

look at my what...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

He wants us to look at your "MAN". heh heh


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Never Seen a GGW vid before. They must be pretty good.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

my man?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Your signature: it's almost like a book, that long


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

yeah. its my own book.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Maybe i need a hero ....
ummm ...
Al gore?







no .. maybe not .. i dono cant think of any one good or any thing ..


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

US Marines
US Army
US Navy
US Air Force
Playboy Playmates
MR. Bush for suggesting that we go kill Saddam and Osama


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

CANADA!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> Maybe i need a hero ....
> ummm ...


 Bananaman


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

bobman your hero can be that ass scrathing guy that looks like hes scratching his ass...LMAO what thread was that in again?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you mean me?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

LMAO hahahaa thats him. bobme he can be you hero.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well he could be, but the only problem is which one, he is one of 8!
see


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

wow. they all have itchy asses.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Innes said:


> well he could be, but the only problem is which one, he is one of 8!
> see


 ...it's not itchy ass guys....







....it's a bunch of stick guys with alien probes up their ass







...if you really want to get political its a bunch of iragi's trying to but the fire on their asses out after we bomb the $#!t out of them


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

thats funny


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Anyone want me to be their hero?? That way, I can be in Mariahs video *HERO*.









Im also available to be your god, statue of whorship, or idol.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

no thats ok. thanks for your offer zillaman.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

I hate ignorant people


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

mine are cheech and chong.
MAD


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> mine are cheech and chong.
> MAD


 They're hilarious too!!!








Good choice


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

My hero of all time is ARNOLD SCHWARZENGGER


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

My girl friend for sticking with me through hard times in my life, and the hard times are not over yet.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Anyone want me to be their hero?? That way, I can be in Mariahs video *HERO*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ....did you mean "whore"ship or worship?


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

In no real order
1 My parent's
2 My wife and kids
3 Jimmy Page
4 Johnny Cash
5 Hank Williams
6 Steven Seagal( not great acting but amazing level of training)
Later Eric


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

mechanic said:


> 6 Steven Seagal( not great acting but amazing level of training)


 ...what level of training?


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

Masters of weapons with U.S. armed forces,7th degree black belt in aikido,only person to defeat 3 previously undefeated martial arts instructors in Japan.(At the same time!!)
His real life credits go on and on.
Later Eric


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

mechanic said:


> Masters of weapons with U.S. armed forces,7th degree black belt in aikido,only person to defeat 3 previously undefeated martial arts instructors in Japan.(At the same time!!)
> His real life credits go on and on.
> Later Eric


 ...why didn't you just say US Marine Corp personnel instead?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

cause hes not as cool as you john...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

marco said:


> cause hes not as cool as you john...


 ...marco, you're scaring me







...are you following me throughout the threads and posting after i do?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Heroes: God, Kevin, Will Smith,DMX,Heath Ledger


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

> Will Smith,DMX,Heath Ledger


Please tell me that was a joke?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Heroes: God, Kevin, Will Smith,DMX,Heath Ledger


 who's kevin? i've seen you mention him in some of your posts


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

X, for the "Do you own p's for the right reasons" thread. Syke. I would have to say Im heroless. Sorry to burst your bubble X.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Our own Citadel assistant commandant... The founder of Delta Force, Colonel Lackhey. He was banished to the Citadel to be miserable forever and punish cadets after his involment with the Iran contra scandal. I have had lunch with old Team 6 Commander too. This guy has bullet wounds all over him. I guess I take for granted all the great war heroes that I have met. These guys are the real heroe, the ones that operate in the shadows... that you never even know are there let alone what they are doing to secure your safety and freedom.

I also like Lee Priest and Louie Ferigno.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I know it sounds corny but my grandfather.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > Heroes: God, Kevin, Will Smith,DMX,Heath Ledger
> ...


 Who's God?!?!?!?














i've seen people mention him in many of their posts....


----------

